# What is your favorite type of chicken with a picture????



## birdguy

Hi guys what is your favorite type of chicken OR poultry??? Add a picture


----------



## Apyl

So far my favorite chicken is the Barred Rock. She is an awesome egg layer and decent dual purpose breed.


----------



## InThePoultryPen

A amber star cockerel


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189

Buff orphington are a good heavy layer, do well in winter time and summer time, and are very friendly. 1 pic is the rooster, 2 pic a hen.


----------



## Pinkter

Pearl's a black sex link. She's a big ole strapping broad, lays well, and never had a thing wrong with her.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Miss Amelia, my americauna. She is just the sweetest bird.


----------



## robopetz

Ummm hello!?... Silkie all the way! Haha then comes a frizzle polish. (I want one!!!)


----------



## audra72

*Our Favs*

Our favorite "pet" chicken is our Silkie, Mudpie. Our favorite chicken overall is, the Orpington, we have two Lavs, a Black, and a Buff. The first pic is Mudpie the Silkie, the second is Bertha our Buff.


----------



## Pinkter

audra72 said:


> Our favorite "pet" chicken is our Silkie, Mudpie. Our favorite chicken overall is, the Orpington, we have two Lavs, a Black, and a Buff. The first pic is Mudpie the Silkie, the second is Bertha our Buff.


Love that name Bertha. I'm going to have remember that for future use


----------



## realsis

Hi SILKIE of course!


----------



## RiverOtter54

Pinkter said:


> Pearl's a black sex link. She's a big ole strapping broad, lays well, and never had a thing wrong with her.


Lol..got yourself a pretty broad there...lol


----------



## Nate

Forsure the Buff orphington!! And 2nd is the black australorp!


----------



## fuzziebutt

All were my favorites, but the silkies were the prettiest!

This is Tina, she stayed broody all the time








Here is Ike raising babies while she broods others


----------



## Energyvet

Nice pics and chicks Nate.


----------



## robopetz

fuzziebutt said:


> All were my favorites, but the silkies were the prettiest!
> 
> This is Tina, she stayed broody all the time
> 
> Here is Ike raising babies while she broods others


Ooh I love the colors on Ike. Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt

robopetz said:


> Ooh I love the colors on Ike. Lol


Thank you! He is a Splash. A Psychotic Splash. His whole name is Ike Turner, if that tells you how psychotic!!


----------



## robopetz

Oh one of them huh, he's a character. Lol


----------



## troyer

Cubalaya of course!


----------



## birdguy

troyer said:


> Cubalaya of course!


He is cool


----------



## audra72

Pinkter said:


> Love that name Bertha. I'm going to have remember that for future use


We usually call her Big Bertha. Hope she doesn't get a complex. Lol


----------



## Millie324

Apyl said:


> So far my favorite chicken is the Barred Rock. She is an awesome egg layer and decent dual purpose breed.


I love that picture!! So cue


----------



## Millie324

Cochins


----------



## OliviaE

For sure Easter eggers ( sorry no pic


----------



## Lady_Alia

D'Anver is my favorite. Here's a picture of my precious Hawkie Belle


----------



## audra72

Lady_Alia said:


> D'Anver is my favorite. Here's a picture of my precious Hawkie Belle


Pretty! Love the coloring.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

This is Boekal, my favorite hen. She's a Dark Cornish, though she's from hatchery stock so she's not going to win any shows. She still lays very well and best of all she has these intense eyes and a great wit about her. She's into trouble a lot... which is most of her charm, admittedly.










This is my favorite rooster, Popcorn. He's a frizzled Serama and has the most huggable cuddly personality I have ever seen in a chicken. I wonder if anyone would allow me to use him as a service pet. 










And as for my favorite breed... well I must say currently the Light Brahmas have my heart as a group. They're just too funny.. although very bossy with the other hens!


----------



## robopetz

Oh my, I just love your frizzle Popcorn!!!! I so want one. Lol very adorable!


----------



## bob

My fav is a polish


----------



## audra72

WeeLittleChicken said:


> This is Boekal, my favorite hen. She's a Dark Cornish, though she's from hatchery stock so she's not going to win any shows. She still lays very well and best of all she has these intense eyes and a great wit about her. She's into trouble a lot... which is most of her charm, admittedly.
> 
> This is my favorite rooster, Popcorn. He's a frizzled Serama and has the most huggable cuddly personality I have ever seen in a chicken. I wonder if anyone would allow me to use him as a service pet.
> 
> And as for my favorite breed... well I must say currently the Light Brahmas have my heart as a group. They're just too funny.. although very bossy with the other hens!


I love Popcorn! What a cutie!


----------



## AlexTS113

Hey! What about the rir? Love the dark red color on my hen, no pics. Sorry!


----------



## heb24

My favorite is my black jersey giants. In the sun-the feathers are irridescent green. They are also my friendliest.


----------



## Cluckspert

Clearly the Barred Rock!


----------

